# Add Txt/call blocking settings in TW roms that don't have it?



## xxxrbxxx (Sep 24, 2011)

Does anyone know how or if this can be done to CleanRom 4 LE or similar TW roms > can the msg/call blocking menu be added into the setting of this and other TW based roms that do not have it? I believe synergy and puremotive's TW roms have it in there system settings. Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to General. Please keep Development sections for releases only.


----------



## xxxrbxxx (Sep 24, 2011)

Sorry though I posted to general.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

